
Bill Gates releases mosquitoes into audience - pclark
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29022220/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466613>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466533>

------
Allocator2008
You know, "The Road Ahead" I think I would rank up there with "The Selfish
Gene" as being among the most influential books in my life. So I have huge
respect for Mr. Gates. But I wonder if he might be going a little too far with
this foundation thing. Releasing live mosquitos into an audience? Sort of up
there with another talented person I could mention jumping on Oprah's couch.
Sad, really.

